# Amish stores in pa



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how many of you live in pa or near it but you can get amazing deals at Amish stores. I go to Brubakers, Hornings and BB's. Just to list a few things you can get medication from other countries that are prescription here for 15 and 25 cents. Cases of drinks and water for 2.00. Cases of canned goods and anything you can think off for about 80 to 90 percent off. Most have expectation dates past 2015. I buy the solid white tuna is 5 pound bags for 1.50 with a expiration date of. 2020, some don't have expiration dates at all. They also sell tools, tents and everything you can imagine for very little money. You can even get canning supplies and tons of spices. I was thinking of opening one of these stores myself. I saw on Amazon B&M bread in a can advertised as survival food and I think it was 30.00 a case. I bought 20 cases at Hornings for a total of 20.00!! So about 10 cents a can. They also have cold food and freezer food as well. It's a great place to check out


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

There are 60 Amish families moving into my little town here in TN. As a a matter of fact my next door neighbor (Bought 44 acres that is my northern property line) is Amish with 12 kids. Good people, I introduced myself and the father and I had a cup of coffee, looks like the start of a good neighbor relationship! They will be opening stores within the next 12 months, he asked if i would mind him putting a fence up between us to keep his critters in, I told him it is your land and i will not tell a man what he can or can't do with his land! He said he liked my answer and appreciated my straight forwardness!


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

Let me tell you, as soon as they open that store your going to be thrilled! The items and food they carry are always different so when you see something you want, but it up. It might not be there in a week. Glad to see you will be getting one soon. I just bought pounds of roast beef for 1.00


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Where in PA are these stores?


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

Myerstown, Shafferstown and one near Adamstown but I'm sure there are plenty more. I have been to others too but don't remember the names. BB's is my favorite even if you live in another state the savings are that great that it's worth the trip.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I go to BB's all the time. LOVE their fresh meats YUM! Nothing like them in the grocery stores I can tell you that. My best buy was 3lbs of raw honey for only $4 lol
It changes as to what they have in the salvage stores so it's always an adventure as to what you'll find


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

I know just finding out what they have is such an addiction! I was shocked to see what Amazon sold the B&M bread for compared to what I paid there and that stuff never expires. Maybe I will run into you one day


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

There is an Amish store in Meyersdale, PA and Alain Shanksville. So if you ever go to visit the 9-11 Memorial it isn't very far from there. I get my canning lids by the sleeve for $27. Now that was two yrs ago. There is also a store in Normalville, PA . It isn't Amish but they carry all kinds of stuff. I got a case of big containers of plain yogurt for .99 ea. it is now 1.99 a case, but I am sure it has expired.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

cqp33 said:


> There are 60 Amish families moving into my little town here in TN. As a a matter of fact my next door neighbor (Bought 44 acres that is my northern property line) is Amish with 12 kids. Good people, I introduced myself and the father and I had a cup of coffee, looks like the start of a good neighbor relationship! They will be opening stores within the next 12 months, he asked if i would mind him putting a fence up between us to keep his critters in, I told him it is your land and i will not tell a man what he can or can't do with his land! He said he liked my answer and appreciated my straight forwardness!


First a fence, then there goes the rest of the forest for Amish Furniture. lol The Amish are moving out of Ohio because they have cut down all of the trees in Holmes and the surrounding counties for furniture.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is that true sailaway? Back in the day I had a craft store and got a lot of stuff from out there. It is funny how gullible people are when you say the Amish made it. Lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We also shop at the Amish stores when we make the Draft horse sale in Dover and New hope (Ohio).

The Amish stores are/were the only place to find true leather harness... (but it has been a few years) Then you always had to stop at Lehman's also.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually I have learned that they have opened a local store now, just opened this week. Doesn't have much stock in the store but they are selling limited items. I have not been in there yet but I will be making a trip soon, probably after Christmas.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

sailaway said:


> First a fence, then there goes the rest of the forest for Amish Furniture. lol The Amish are moving out of Ohio because they have cut down all of the trees in Holmes and the surrounding counties for furniture.


Not all of Ohio. Our Adams Co. community is increasing.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

hauntedcuriosities said:


> I know just finding out what they have is such an addiction! I was shocked to see what Amazon sold the B&M bread for compared to what I paid there and that stuff never expires. Maybe I will run into you one day


lol there are a couple of different ones. I go to the one in Newburg Pa. It's about a 1 hour drive one way for me but what I save on coffee alone pays for the gas and I use my Echo which gets 35 mpg hwy

theres a BB's in Quarryville, Schafferstown and Morgantown in Pa

I might be going one day in Jan. Just don't know when. Have to watch the weather and make sure I saved enough money. I can't get out of there without spending at the least $200 but more times it's like $300 lol


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm going to the one in Shafferstown today to pick up some candy for the stockings. After seeing the prices there I just refuse to pay full price.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

There is a giant Amish market in Ephrata(sp?), PA, called "The Green Dragon". My family has been going there for decades. Of course, it isn't entirely Amish-made goods, but it is huge!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Turtle said:


> There is a giant Amish market in Ephrata(sp?), PA, called "The Green Dragon". My family has been going there for decades. Of course, it isn't entirely Amish-made goods, but it is huge!


I have yet to get there, I'm not even an hour away! Wife has been telling me about it for years. Oh well, maybe in the spring.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't been in probably ten years, but I can remember going there with my grandma about thirty years ago. Great place. My cousin just bought all of his furniture from there.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

*Andi said:


> We also shop at the Amish stores when we make the Draft horse sale in Dover and New hope (Ohio).
> 
> The Amish stores are/were the only place to find true leather harness... (but it has been a few years) Then you always had to stop at Lehman's also.


Andi, I wonder if I have seen you around those sales  I go to them also when I get a chance. Have you been to the Mount Hope sale? Canfield also one once a year around this time, but I haven't seen any fliers for it this year.

I have bought a lot of tack from the Amish harness shop in New Wilmington, PA. It is higher quality then what the usual tack stores carry, and if you have something in mind that you want made, they will draw it up and make it to your specifications. Wonderful people.

My blacksmith is also Amish. He does ten times the job that most other blacksmiths around me do.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

redhorse said:


> Andi, I wonder if I have seen you around those sales  I go to them also when I get a chance. Have you been to the Mount Hope sale? Canfield also one once a year around this time, but I haven't seen any fliers for it this year.
> 
> I have bought a lot of tack from the Amish harness shop in New Wilmington, PA. It is higher quality then what the usual tack stores carry, and if you have something in mind that you want made, they will draw it up and make it to your specifications. Wonderful people.
> 
> My blacksmith is also Amish. He does ten times the job that most other blacksmiths around me do.


Could have ...  We hit the Dover sale more times than not, but we have been to the Mt. Hope sale a few time. (but I would love to see one of the "back to the farm sale" at Mt. Hope...)

Apr 24-25 - Buckeye Draft Horse Sale, Dover, OH (weather permitting, we hope to make it this year.)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There's an Amish store on PA.274 in Perry Co. about 2-3 miles east of Blain. I had driven by it countless times over the last 15 years and finally stopped in this past summer. Canning jar lids were $1.25/doz. That's cheaper than anywhere I know of. I took all the had on they shelf.


----------

